# ElectroPod Wiring Installation.



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Ladies & Gentleman, can somebody tell me how difficult is to install this type of ElectroPod (the little lights you install anywhere in your dash to give a neon touch). According to the instructions you get into the fuse box and just connect the red to the Acc (key on) and the black to the ground BUT, it doesn't say exactly how. I am not an electrician but could do the connection with the right instructions.

I would greatly appreciate if someone could post some instructions for Dummies as it would be nice this kind of ElectroPods all over the dash and under where the pedals are. I started a new thread b/c didn't find anything to reply to. All kind of info is appreciate. Thanks.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Never mind, found the following instructions: How to install interior car lights - Neon and LED.
Hope this will help those who are still in the dark, as I was yesterday.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*STICKY*



xtrailer said:


> Never mind, found the following instructions: How to install interior car lights - Neon and LED.
> Hope this will help those who are still in the dark, as I was yesterday.


Thanks for this. Had a look at the link - it's actually quite good in that it can serve as a "general" guide for other types of wiring as well.

They also make some good "cautionary" remarks about tapping into wires under the dash.

Note for Marc:

While the info provided might be copyrighted - could we add a link to it as a sticky ?

Just s thought....

Cheers = Roger

P.S. I added it to "my favorites".


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Ok. Added to "How To" list


----------

